# TUG Facebook Page



## ekinggill (Feb 7, 2011)

Looks like a wasteland of adds and links to shady 'get out of your timeshare now' sites.

Last post from TUG itself April 2010.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 7, 2011)

you sure you are looking at the right facebook page?  I update it multiple times a week!

http://facebook.com/timeshareusersgroup


----------

